# Growing Forage for the goats



## that's*satyrical (Feb 1, 2013)

So with the price of feed going up and up we've decided to take the plots that the heritage pigs turn over for us on our wooded land and plant forage for the goats. I grabbed a bag of no til deer forage last time I was at TSC to give it a shot and it is coming in very well. It's a mix of winter rye, clover, and I think hairy vetch? The third thing could be something else, not sure. I would like to seed over it again with something else this spring. What could I seed over it with in the spring? Also, how long do I need to let everything grow before I can let the goats forage on it? How long can I let them forage before I should move them back off of it too? I know horses are harder on pasture than cows are I'm not sure how goats "graze" I know they are more browsers but will graze too if there is not a lot of browse available. I was thinking I'd also like to plant some lespedeza somewhere for the goats. Would this need a separate plot or is this something that can be seeded over the forage already planted? This is working out pretty well so far because after we move the pigs out we still have the electric around the seeds & sprouts to keep the deer etc. out.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 1, 2013)

I think the third item is actually brassica.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 1, 2013)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> So with the price of feed going up and up we've decided to take the plots that the heritage pigs turn over for us on our wooded land and plant forage for the goats. I grabbed a bag of no til deer forage last time I was at TSC to give it a shot and it is coming in very well. It's a mix of winter rye, clover, and I think hairy vetch? The third thing could be something else, not sure. I would like to seed over it again with something else this spring. What could I seed over it with in the spring? Also, how long do I need to let everything grow before I can let the goats forage on it? How long can I let them forage before I should move them back off of it too? I know horses are harder on pasture than cows are I'm not sure how goats "graze" I know they are more browsers but will graze too if there is not a lot of browse available. I was thinking I'd also like to plant some lespedeza somewhere for the goats. Would this need a separate plot or is this something that can be seeded over the forage already planted? This is working out pretty well so far because after we move the pigs out we still have the electric around the seeds & sprouts to keep the deer etc. out.


The best sericea lespedeza seed is AU Grazer. The only thing you have to keep in mind is lespedeza has to be rested. It does not do well under heavy grazing pressure. If grazed too short it will not come back. 
We have used different deer plot seed for years now and the goats really like them. 

Donna


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 1, 2013)

Bah! It's sold out everywhere. Know where to find it???


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

It will be sold out for a while. Recently at a conference... it was going for $200 for 50 lb bag of seed. It grows wild here.
It is great for parasite control, yet not an actual dewormer.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

If that's what I'm thinking it is then we have it all over the place here and the goat LOVE it!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 1, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> It will be sold out for a while. Recently at a conference... it was going for $200 for 50 lb bag of seed. It grows wild here.
> It is great for parasite control, yet not an actual dewormer.


Holy moly that is expensive for a bag of weeds! Or is it just me???


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes it is! The great thing about this plant is it kind of "coats" the barberpole, rendering it unable to reproduce and also doesn't allow it to "attach". So it's not a de-wormer so to speak but keeps the load and damage down. That is how it was exp;ained by the PHD that did the study. He spoke at a conference I went to.

Check out the "Fact Sheet" on

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/ACSRPC/Resources/sericea.html


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2013)

What do you all think of seeding with oats for the spring forage? I'd love to do the lespedeza at some point but it's so pricey I'm hoping maybe next year or the year after it will go down in price and maybe increase in availability.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 7, 2013)

I was thinking rye or wheat. Never delt much with oats.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2013)

I've got rye & clover down that I put down early winter it's doing pretty well but it needs some spots seeded over so I was going to do a spring planting of something else.


----------



## Jenski (Feb 7, 2013)

If you have not already read this website, you might check out FiasCo Farm - - Molly has a "recipe" for the seed they planted for their goats:

http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/feeding.htm#pasture

    *
      20# fescue* * or rye grass - - _EDITED to add important note about fescue below_
    *
      15# orchardgrass
    *
      25# bluegrass
    *
      10# red clover
    *
      10# ladino clover
    *
      10# lespedeza (Korean)
    *
      10# alfalfa
    *
      other additions could be: Rye Grass, Lucerne, Chicory, Yarrow, Burnet, Sheep's Parsley, White Clover, assorted herbs
*
EDITED * *I have read that fescue can be poisonous to goats (due to endophytic fungus in the grass, which produces several types of alkaloids that are toxic to animals) but we have never seen any problems in our goats when fed fescue in moderation. Our goats graze "fresh" fescue and also eat fescue hay. If you do not want to use fescue, substitute rye grass.*


----------



## babsbag (Feb 7, 2013)

Jenski said:
			
		

> If you have not already read this website, you might check out FiasCo Farm - - Molly has a "recipe" for the seed they planted for their goats:
> 
> http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/feeding.htm#pasture
> 
> ...


I don't know much about pasture grasses for goats, but I do know that too much Tall Fescue can be toxic. There are different kinds of Fescue, not sure if all of them are toxic, but the Tall Fescue can be so be careful.


----------



## Oakroot (Feb 7, 2013)

It is not the fescue it is a mold that can grow on it just like with clover. Interplanting with legumes greatly reduces the risk.


----------



## Jenski (Feb 8, 2013)

Yah sorry, there is a note about that on the FiasCo website - - I neglected to include it when I copied it...

Here is Molly's note about fescue:  

_**I have read that fescue can be poisonous to goats (due to endophytic fungus in the grass, which produces several types of alkaloids that are toxic to animals) but we have never seen any problems in our goats when fed fescue in moderation. Our goats graze "fresh" fescue and also eat fescue hay. If you do not want to use fescue, substitute rye grass.*
_

I personally would not use the fescue in my mix.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 8, 2013)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> It is not the fescue it is a mold that can grow on it just like with clover. Interplanting with legumes greatly reduces the risk.


It is a fungus, not really a mold, and it is in the seeds and can't be seen. 

Here is the information I had read about it. 

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/fescue.html

_Tall Fescue, whether it is growing in the pasture or baled into hay, contains an alkaloid toxin that is trapped between the cells in the seeds of the plant. This endophytic (inside the plant) fungus is not detectable visually. Fungicides are not effective against it, and if Tall Fescue is baled into hay, the toxin remains active and dangerous. Endophyte-infected Tall Fescue hay will remain toxic for two years or more. If fertilized, the plant can accumulate nitrates, making nitrate poisoning an additional danger.

Most of the research into health problems caused by animals eating Tall Fescue, especially those that are pregnancy-related, has been done on horses, cattle, and sheep. However, goat producers are learning first-hand of Tall Fescue's negative effects on pregnant goats. Recent years' prolonged arid conditions nationwide have highlighted the drought resistance of Tall Fescue, as it has continued growing in pastures where other plant species have died.

Goat producers are learning that pregnancy-related problems in goats eating Tall Fescue are remarkably similar to those of other species. Problems include:

1) Does passing their kidding due dates by as much as ten days or even more.

2) Does with little or no milk. Some does never develop an udder.

3) Contractions so weak that the doe requires human assistance in delivering her kids.

4) Placentas so thick that the kids cannot get out unless the producer tears it open.

5) Unusually thick umbilical cords that are tough to break.

6) No cervical dilation at all in some does.

7) Kids are too large . . . probably because of prolonged gestation. . .. also requiring producer intervention to deliver them alive.

Goats eating Tall Fescue often have weight gains reduced by more than 50%. Rough coats are typical. Poor blood circulation causes a condition called dry gangrene in which parts of the hooves and tail rot and fall off. Body temperatures tend to be slightly higher than normal, resulting in animals spending much time standing around in the shade when they should be out foraging._


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 8, 2013)

YIKES! that is aweful stuff to cause those issues.


----------

